# Focal Demo Disc For Download



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Focal JMLab Demo Disc 1 - Posted in a.b.sounds.mp3 and a.b.sounds.mp3.complete_cd. NZB attached to make it easier.

These are posted in the Apple lossless format and have been tagged.

For those that are not familiar with .nzb files, it is not the music files. It is just a pointer to where all the files are located in the newsgroups. If you use something like Newsleecher, you can open up the file with that app and it will download all the files from that point. This is so you don't have to go searching through the newsgroups. The .nzb file is zipped due to file size constraints.

If you don't have something that will utilize the .nzb file then you can just go search the two newsgroups I posted the files to and pull them down that way.

If someone has space somewhere that I can post them to, I will be happy to do so.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

mp3's? available in .wav? or any other lossless formats?


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

kappa546 said:


> mp3's? available in .wav? or any other lossless formats?


It's posted in a lossless format.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

"Safari can't open the file" Darn Mac's can't do everything after all..JK. For once, I wish I have a PC. :blush:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

.nzb???

file size is 6.4kB. seems awfully small...


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

circa40 said:


> "Safari can't open the file" Darn Mac's can't do everything after all..JK. For once, I wish I have a PC. :blush:


See those tree-huggin macs are fridgid and ridgid after all


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> .nzb???
> 
> file size is 6.4kB. seems awfully small...


The .nzb is just a pointer file to where all the messages are posted. If you open it up in something like Newsleecher it will automatically start downloading the files from the newsgroup.


----------



## nakamichidenon (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing xlynoz. Might have to paypal you couple bucks to send me a copy cd since this vista cant open....says something about nbz file ....


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> .nzb???
> 
> file size is 6.4kB. seems awfully small...


You have to unzip the file, otherwise it will take for ever to download.  ahh, don't forget to check it first for virus or something.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this different from the 6 Focal discs that were posted here back in August?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

nakamichidenon said:


> Thanks for sharing xlynoz. Might have to paypal you couple bucks to send me a copy cd since this vista cant open....says something about nbz file ....


Same with my Xp....


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Lothar34 said:


> Is this different from the 6 Focal discs that were posted here back in August?


Nope same ones. Just figured since I paid to download them before Christmas came I would share the wealth.


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome thanks!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

all zipped and ready for download thanks again. Are you planning on posting all 6 by chance?


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

AndyInOC said:


> all zipped and ready for download thanks again. Are you planning on posting all 6 by chance?


Yeah that's the plan. I will post a new thread in the forum for each disc posted.

Sure hope the feds don't find me


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

*Mac users take note*



circa40 said:


> "Safari can't open the file" Darn Mac's can't do everything after all..JK. For once, I wish I have a PC. :blush:



Mac users can download Unison to utilize the .nzb file:
http://www.panic.com/unison/


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone wanna AIM these to me so i can post them on what.cd?


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome!
Newsgroups is where it's at...been hunting there for almost 20 years now


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

nakamichidenon said:


> Thanks for sharing xlynoz. Might have to paypal you couple bucks to send me a copy cd since this vista cant open....says something about nbz file ....


You need a compatible news reader app...
Newsleecher is probably the best. Unless your a (ahem!) Mac looser, I mean user...


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Mac user... I downloaded NZB Drop to open the file... but at that point, I'm lost. It appears I need to enter a news server. Are there free news servers? Or is there a way to do this without them?


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

dvflyer said:


> Mac user... I downloaded NZB Drop to open the file... but at that point, I'm lost. It appears I need to enter a news server. Are there free news servers? Or is there a way to do this without them?


Most ISP's carry a news server...albeit, usually limited in some way. And they don't usually tout them publicly. If your serious, Giganews is an awesome 3rd party server.
Check your ISP website for news server address, and find a Mac client. Someone mentioned one up there...


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

xlynoz said:


> These are posted in the Apple lossless format and have been tagged.


Watch you don't get flamed by the group police...posting lossless in a MP3 group!!! The horror!!!


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

On the last two files...I'll convert these to WMA Pro lossless 

(My server lets me run 3 threads, wide open, but limits me to 2Gb...it's a Giganews account thru my ISP. I can DL unlimited though, if I do it continuously...but as soon as I stop, I can't log back in until the end of the month)

Nice, 96KHz encoding too...it just so happens my carputer is setup for 96KHz, 24-bit playback...


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

thx... i posting so I can find this thread again


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

WuNgUn said:


> Watch you don't get flamed by the group police...posting lossless in a MP3 group!!! The horror!!!


Yeah I was in a rush to get them out there and didn't pay attention. The second disc is in the lossless group.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys, someone posted in my other Focal demo disc thread that they found discs 3 - 6 in the newsgroups as well. Search for Focal in alt.binaries.sounds.lossless. CDs 3 through 6 were uploaded on 10/04/2008 through 10/10/2008.

Save me the trouble of doing the rest of them. Enjoy.


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

I found the Tools CD, but the others seem to be incomplete...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ok.....I feel dumb

How do I download the files?


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

With a news reader...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

WuNgUn said:


> With a news reader...


What the hell is a news reader? As far as I know that's some old guy with bifocals looking at a news paper....


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm on Newsreaders.com/windows but which do I need....clients, international clients, servers or utilities?


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> What the hell is a news reader? As far as I know that's some old guy with bifocals looking at a news paper....


Do you know what Google is? Have you read all the posts?
Google "newsreader" and click on the FIRST result...lol


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> I'm on Newsreaders.com/windows but which do I need....clients, international clients, servers or utilities?


You need a client ("the reader"), and you need to connect it to a news server...most ISP's run a news server...
If not, Giganews is probably the best usenet server network out there.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

WuNgUn said:


> Do you know what Google is? Have you read all the posts?
> Google "newsreader" and click on the FIRST result...lol


Your post comes a bit late.....as I'm a few steps ahead but still don't know what to do


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Your post comes a bit late.....as I'm a few steps ahead but still don't know what to do


What ISP are you using? Go to their website and look for the news server address...
i.e. news.yourisp.com
Then you need to download all the groups to your reader (unless you just want to use the nzb's)...

Maybe it's on torrents...have you checked? Might be easier for a newb...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I downloaded that newsreader thing but all the files are Queed or whatever it is, does anybody know how to get them to download?


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Posted just for an easy find


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I downloaded that newsreader thing but all the files are Queed or whatever it is, does anybody know how to get them to download?


Right-click, save to??
If you have a newsreader that supports nzb's, just double-click the file...

What is Queed??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

WuNgUn said:


> Right-click, save to??
> If you have a newsreader that supports nzb's, just double-click the file...
> 
> What is *Queed*??



I spelt it wrong, when the download isnt started

I have the beta version of the newsreader downloaded already, I opened it up and found the zip file of the track from focal, but they wont start downloading


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

forget my post, to much for me to do now to get it, I deleted it all 

if somebody ever puts it somewhere in a usable form without downloading all that crap to my pc then I wil get them


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Who has been successful in downloading all the discs? I am willing to let them use my Megaupload premium account to upload all the discs to there to make this easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Who has been successful in downloading all the discs? I am willing to let them use my Megaupload premium account to upload all the discs to there to make this easier.


best idea for this I have heard yet, i will be checking back to see if ever goes anywhere


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

they're on demonoid, fwiw.


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Who has been successful in downloading all the discs? I am willing to let them use my Megaupload premium account to upload all the discs to there to make this easier.


I just have the one mentioned by the OP and the test disc...
Everything else looked incomplete/missing parts...


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> they're on demonoid, fwiw.


Cool...can we use your login to get the torrent files? 
Or zip 'em up and upload 'em here?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no. just letting those who have memberships there know.

there's 3 discs on what.cd, but they're in 320kbps format. :/


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, I have all 6 in either Apple Lossless or FLAC, but my usenet retention is crazy through Giganews


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Who has been successful in downloading all the discs? I am willing to let them use my Megaupload premium account to upload all the discs to there to make this easier.


Let me know and I will put all 6 discs up there. Just PM me.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Um, whats on these discs?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

xlynoz said:


> Let me know and I will put all 6 discs up there. Just PM me.


PM sent




tvrift said:


> Um, whats on these discs?



reference music from Focal


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Working on getting the files up there now. I'll post once its all done.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^Sweeeeeeet


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

For people following this thread here are the first two discs. I hope to have the rest of them up today. The tracks are in the Apple lossless format. I have tagged all the tracks as well (be thankful). 

The tracks are compressed in one file using WinRAR. If you don't have a compression program that can handle these, WinRAR can be downloaded for free.

Once all the discs are up there I will start another thread so that the links are not burried.

Focal Demo Disc 1 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8JLLEVLN

Focal Demo Disc 3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IOQV5QDT


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

xlynoz said:


> For people following this thread here are the first two discs. I hope to have the rest of them up today. The tracks are in the Apple lossless format. I have tagged all the tracks as well (be thankful).


Thanks!!! I am thankful 

Are the links above for the first two discs, or discs one and three....Im siding on the latter.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, finally all in one easy place to download. All 6 Focal Demo Discs. All tagged and in Apple lossless format. Get 'em while you can.


Focal Demo Disc 1 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8JLLEVLN

Focal Demo Disc 2 (Tools CD) http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2NG7BY73

Focal Demo Disc 3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IOQV5QDT

Focal Demo Disc 4 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZP6K04Q

Focal Demo Disc 5 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F0RKXODE

Focal Demo Disc 6 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M86OLBHX


----------



## rev. big country (Nov 11, 2010)

not to revive an old thread but thank you so much for posting these, i had this disk many years ago from focal as an original and lost it and i have been looking everywhere to find a torrent of them for disk one, its the CD that i learned to sell on so it has a special spot in my heart.


----------

